# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

## Ignacio Cillóniz

Nos especializamos en empaques de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación. Especialistas en cajas para: Mangos, Uvas, Paltas, Cítricos, Granada, Cebollas, entre otras Contamos con diversos modelos de cajas  auto armables y armadas a maquina  Impresiones genéricas, entrega inmediata  Favor no dejes de contactarnos al correo icilloniz@gloria.com.peTemas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Pallets de cartón corrugado Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Cajas para exportación de aceite a China

----------


## carlosgb

Saludos. tmb hacen cajas corrugadas para aji paprika, de 25lb?? podrian enviarme las especificaciones tecnicas de su producto a cverdeagro@gmail.com , estare agradecido a su atenciion. Carlos Games  400*7579 - 994007579

----------


## Nataly1246

NECESITO LA COTIZACION DE estos TIPOS DE CAJAS:   1º CAJA PARA ESPARRAGO FRESCO  Caja de cartòn corrugado , con dimensiones de 26 x 50 x 24 cm (Largo x Ancho x Alto), provistas de tapa de 11 libras (5Kg.), (Peso Neto) COLOR BLANCO O COLOR NATURAL.con Drawback.   SI TIENE OTRA ALTERNATIVA ME GUSTARIA QUE ME LA OFRESCA     2º cajas de carton corrugado de 12kg y 18 kg para exportar fruta entera piña con Drawback.   3ºrequiero cajas cosecheras para exportar fruta entera piña ideal de medidas 52x36x32 con Drawback.  Si supiese donde puedo conseguirlo me ayudarian mucho. gracias mi correo es: nataly1246@hotmail.com atte Nataly Romero

----------

